# Guerrilla Film Scoring: whats ur take?



## 100khz (Apr 24, 2015)

Are these videos hyped to project only one side of reality or else these videos are just stating the plain truth of industry?

Go through all videos if possible.
http://www.guerrillafilmscoring.com/videos/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 25, 2015)

That very long review in Amazon is hilarious! The superlatives just flow like the Niagara!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 25, 2015)

The video teasers are very well done - or at least they got my attention. It looks like it could be a very useful purchase. The rave reviews for the book on Amazon however make me nervous. Anyone here have either the book or the video?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 25, 2015)

I saw some of the teasers. I would have to watch the whole thing to say anything substantial. 

But from the previews it looks like they are talking about things which are already common knowledge. Many composers have said similar things in hundreds of interviews on YouTube etc. 

Even if they were to detail on these teaser topics, it would probably not add anything more than what is already available out there. 

I could be wrong though!


Tanuj.


----------



## 100khz (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks everyone. Just wanted to verify if someone had counter points to whats said in these videos.


----------



## JeremyBorum (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks everybody for your interest in Guerrilla Film Scoring! I'm Jeremy Borum, the author of the book and producer of the documentary.
Site: GuerrillaFilmScoring *dot* com

I too have been overwhelmed with the flood of positive reviews, but I assure you they are all legitimate. Because the book is interview based and contains the voice of all of Hollywood, not just my own, it has gained a lot of recognition and support. I am humbled and honored.

I wrote the book to fill an obvious hole in the film scoring literature, the gap between the formal study of music and a CAREER in music. It's a practical, no-nonsense survival guide to how the industry works NOW, and I think you'll find that it's quite different from the other books out there.

I hope you'll check it out. Feel free to ask questions any time.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Aug 23, 2015)

My take on guerilla film scoring?
My take is that this guy does just fine and he don't need no fancy computer


----------



## JeremyBorum (Aug 23, 2015)

Love it! I actually bought gorillafilmscoring.com also and set it up to redirect. I did it just for that guy.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Jeremey - out of interest, are you affiliated with the Guerilla Filmmakers handbook folks?


----------



## JeremyBorum (Aug 23, 2015)

No, I'm not. I have that book and it's absolutely massive and full of great information. I was inspired by their title (and also by Guerrilla Marketing, Guerrilla Real Estate, The Guerrilla Entrepreneur, etc, etc) but didn't actually read any of that book until mine was almost finished.


----------

